# Popular (False) Dichotomies



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, so this topic seems to be popular on here so I decided to dedicate a thread to it! I'll begin by adding one that Polednice would approve of

Biology vs Mind


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Another one that Polednice would approve of:

Couchie vs Polednice


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's one he wouldn't approve of:


Naked Spiderman singing Chopin vs Singing Aeneas burning his flan


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarah Churchill, Duchess of Marlborough vs Gabrielle Renard


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

André Breton vs Conrad Russell, 5th Earl Russell


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Alfred North Whitehead vs Baldassare Castiglione


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Emmy Noether vs Empress Gemmei


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

David Hilbert vs Henri Poincaré


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Have fun, Dodie.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Boredom vs Moderob


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

1729 vs 43


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

_Insipide écrivain, qui crois à tes lecteurs 
Crayonner les portraits de tes Trois Imposteurs, 
D'où vient que, sans esprit, tu fais le quatrième? 
Pourquoi, pauvre ennemi de l'essence suprême, 
Confonds-tu Mahomet avec le Créateur, 
Et les oeuvres de l'homme avec Dieu, son auteur?... 
Corrige le valet, mais respecte le maître. 
Dieu ne doit point pâtir des sottises du prêtre: 
Reconnaissons ce Dieu, quoique très-mal servi.
De lézards et de rats mon logis est rempli; 
Mais l' architecte existe, et quiconque le nie 
Sous le manteau du sage est atteint de manie. 
Consulte Zoroastre, et Minos, et Solon, 
Et le martyr Socrate, et le grand Cicéron: 
Ils ont adoré tous un maître, un juge, un père. 
Ce système sublime à l'homme est nécessaire. 
C'est le sacré lien de la société, 
Le premier fondement de la sainte équité, 
Le frein du scélérat, l'espérance du juste.

Si les cieux, dépouillés de son empreinte auguste, 
Pouvaient cesser jamais de le manifester, 
Si Dieu n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer. 
Que le sage l'annonce, et que les rois le craignent. 
Rois, si vous m'opprimez, si vos grandeurs dédaignent 
Les pleurs de l'innocent que vous faites couler, 
Mon vengeur est au ciel: apprenez à trembler. 
Tel est au moins le fruit d'une utile croyance.

Mais toi, raisonneur faux, dont la triste imprudence 
Dans le chemin du crime ose les rassurer, 
De tes beaux arguments quel fruit peux-tu tirer? 
Tes enfants à ta voix seront-ils plus dociles? 
Tes amis, au besoin, plus sûrs et plus utiles? 
Ta femme plus honnête? et ton nouveau fermier, 
Pour ne pas croire en Dieu, va-t-il mieux te payer?... 
Ah! laissons aux humains la crainte et l'espérance.

Tu m'objectes en vain l'hypocrite insolence 
De ces fiers charlatans aux honneurs élevés, 
Nourris de nos travaux, de nos pleurs abreuvés; 
Des Césars avilis la grandeur usurpée; 
Un prêtre au Capitole où triompha Pompée; 
Des faquins en sandale, excrément des humains, 
Trempant dans notre sang leurs détestables mains; 
Cent villes à leur voix couvertes de ruines, 
Et de Paris sanglant les horribles matines: 
Je connais mieux que toi ces affreux monuments; 
Je les ai sous ma plume exposés cinquante ans. 
Mais, de ce fanatisme ennemi formidable, 
J'ai fait adorer Dieu quand j'ai vaincu le diable. 
Je distinguai toujours de la religion 
Les malheurs qu'apporta la superstition. 
L'Europe m'en sut gré; vingt têtes couronnées 
Daignèrent applaudir mes veilles fortunées, 
Tandis que Patouillet m'injuriait en vain. 
J'ai fait plus en mon temps que Luther et Calvin. 
On les vit opposer, par une erreur fatale, 
Les abus aux abus, le scandale au scandale. 
Parmi les factions ardents à se jeter, 
Ils condamnaient le pape, et voulaient l'imiter. 
L'Europe par eux tous fut longtemps désolée; 
Ils ont troublé la terre, et je l'ai consolée. 
J'ai dit aux disputants l'un sur l'autre acharnés: 
"Cessez, impertinents; cessez, infortunés; 
Très-sots enfants de Dieu, chérissez-vous en frères, 
Et ne vous mordez plus pour d'absurdes chimères." 
Les gens de bien m'ont cru: les fripons écrasés 
En ont poussé des cris du sage méprisés; 
Et dans l'Europe enfin l'heureux tolérantisme 
De tout esprit bien fait devient le catéchisme.

Je vois venir de loin ces temps, ces jours sereins, 
Où la philosophie, éclairant les humains, 
Doit les conduire en paix aux pieds du commun maître; 
Le fanatisme affreux tremblera d'y paraître: 
On aura moins de dogme avec plus de vertu.

Si quelqu'un d'un emploi veut être revêtu, 
Il n' amènera plus deux témoins sa suite 
Jurer quelle est sa foi, mais quelle est sa conduite.

A l'attrayante soeur d'un gros bénéficier 
Un amant huguenot pourra se marier; 
Des trésors de Lorette, amassés pour Marie, 
On verra l'indigence habillée et nourrie; 
Les enfants de Sara, que nous traitons de chiens, 
Mangeront du jambon fumé par des chrétiens. 
Le Turc, sans s'informer si l'iman lui pardonne, 
Chez l'abbé Tamponet ira boire en Sorbonne. 
Mes neveux souperont sans rancune et gaîment 
Avec les héritiers des frères Pompignan; 
Ils pourront pardonner à ce dur La Blétrie 
D' avoir coupé trop tôt la trame de ma vie. 
Entre les beaux esprits on verra l'union: 
Mais qui pourra jamais souper avec Fréron?_

*VS*

_In den alten Begriffen ausgedrückt, besteht bei sämtlichen geschlechtlich differenzierten Lebewesen eine auf Begattung gerichtete Anziehung zwischen Männchen und Weibchen, Mann und Weib. Da Mann und Weib aber nur Typen sind, die in der Realität nirgends rein sich vertreten finden, so werden wir hievon nicht mehr so sprechen können, daß die geschlechtliche Anziehung ein Maskulinum schlechtweg und ein Femininum schlechtweg einander zu nähern suche. Über die Tatsachen der sexuellen Wirkungen muß aber auch die hier vertretene Theorie, wenn sie vollständig sein soll, Rechenschaft geben können, ja es muß auch ihr Erscheinungsgebiet sich mit den neuen Mitteln besser darstellen lassen als mit den bisherigen, wenn jene vor diesen ihren Vorzug behaupten sollen. Wirklich hat mich die Erkenntnis, daß M und W in allen verschi edenen Verhältnissen sich auf die Lebewesen vert ei l en, zur Entdeckung eines ungekannten, bloß von einem Philosophen einmal geahnten Naturgesetzes geführt, eines Gesetzes der sexuellen Anziehung. Beobachtungen des Menschen ließen es mich gewinnen, und ich will daher von diesem hier ausgehen. Jeder Mensch hat, was das andere Geschlecht anlangt, einen bestimmten, nur ihm eigentümlichen »Geschmack«. Wenn wir etwa die Bildnisse der Frauen vergleichen, die irgend ein berühmter Mann der Geschichte nachweislich geliebt hat, so finden wir fast immer, daß alle eine beinahe durchgängige Übereinstimmung aufweisen, die äußerlich am ehesten hervortreten wird in ihrer Gest al t (im engeren Sinne des Wuchses) oder in ihrem Gesi cht e, aber sich bei näherem Zusehen bis in die kleinsten Züge - ad unguem, bis auf die Nägel der Finger - erstrecken wird. Ganz ebenso verhält es sich aber auch sonst. Daher die Erscheinung, daß jedes Mädchen, von welchem eine starke Anziehung auf den Mann ausgeht, auch sofort die Erinnerung an jene Mädchen wachruft, die schon früher ähnlich auf ihn gewirkt haben. Jeder hat ferner zahlreiche Bekannte, deren Geschmack, das andere Geschlecht betreffend, ihm schon den Ausruf abgenötigt hat: »Wie einem die gefallen kann, verstehe ich nicht!« Eine Menge Tatsachen, welche den bestimmten besonderen Geschmack jedes Einzelwesens auch für die Tiere außer allen Zweifel setzen, hat Darwi n gesammelt (in seiner »Abstammung des Menschen«). Daß Analoga zu dieser Tatsache des bestimmten Geschmackes aber selbst bei den Pflanzen sich deutlich ausgeprägt finden, wird bald besprochen werden._


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Maple vs Rosewood. Ah hell! wrong forum!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Blondes vs. brunettes* (they're not the only choices - there's black hair, redheads, greys, white haired, baldies, various dyed hair colours - so not only two choices). & btw, do blondes have more fun???

Back in the days of my parents' younger years, you were either a fan of *The Beatles or The Rolling Stones*. The first one for nice girls and boys (until John Lennon said they're more popular than Jesus, which didn't go down well in some places!), the second one for rougher types. Am I correct, people who were around in the 1960's? (sorry, put a music related one in, but at least it's not classical!).

*You are either a cat person or a dog person. *What about lizard people or snake people or rabbit people or hamster people (even spider people?). There are many other types of pets than felines and canines! & there are/were people who have all these under the same roof, they have a whole zoo of pets to keep them busy as a bee! (pun intended).


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Sid James said:


> *Blondes vs. brunettes*
> Back in the days of my parents' younger years, you were either a fan of *The Beatles or The Rolling Stones*. The first one for nice girls and boys (until John Lennon said they're more popular than Jesus, which didn't go down well in some places!), the second one for rougher types. Am I correct, people who were around in the 1960's? (sorry, put a music related one in, but at least it's not classical!).


That more popular than Jesus comment earned them a five year ban in South Africa. That meant that young people stopped listening to local radio stations and switched to a Mozambique based radio station, LM (for Lorenzo Marques which was then the name for Maputo).

I am a die-hard Beatles fan. And yes, it is true that I am not really all that keen on the Rolling Stones.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

False: Dichotomy


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sid James said:


> *Blondes vs. brunettes* (they're not the only choices - there's black hair, redheads, greys, white haired, baldies, various dyed hair colours - so not only two choices). & btw, do blondes have more fun???
> 
> Back in the days of my parents' younger years, you were either a fan of *The Beatles or The Rolling Stones*. The first one for nice girls and boys (until John Lennon said they're more popular than Jesus, which didn't go down well in some places!), the second one for rougher types. Am I correct, people who were around in the 1960's? (sorry, put a music related one in, but at least it's not classical!).
> 
> *You are either a cat person or a dog person. *What about lizard people or snake people or rabbit people or hamster people (even spider people?). There are many other types of pets than felines and canines! & there are/were people who have all these under the same roof, they have a whole zoo of pets to keep them busy as a bee! (pun intended).


That's because you are from Australia! 









Is not that crocodile nice?


----------

